# Just got new fish yayyy



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

Just put my three OB peacocks in my tank and two venustus in also beautiful love them


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

We need pics.


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

I put them up how do I include them in thread


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> We need pics.


<a href="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/bkgirl081480/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/A9D6C562-332C-466E-84E1-CC5CEEBC823B_zpspnqnhqlt.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag303/bkgirl081480/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/A9D6C562-332C-466E-84E1-CC5CEEBC823B_zpspnqnhqlt.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo A9D6C562-332C-466E-84E1-CC5CEEBC823B_zpspnqnhqlt.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

Buerkletucson said:


> Nice!


Mine a 72 looking for a 150 ..... Thxs you have pic of your 150


----------



## Angelcliff (Apr 14, 2014)

<a href="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/bkgirl081480/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/9AB3FDD1-60AA-47AB-8CBA-4C5ABA418AC2_zpsoxhxfo9r.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag303/bkgirl081480/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/9AB3FDD1-60AA-47AB-8CBA-4C5ABA418AC2_zpsoxhxfo9r.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 9AB3FDD1-60AA-47AB-8CBA-4C5ABA418AC2_zpsoxhxfo9r.jpg"/></a>


----------

